# Forsake on Kickstarter - support a shoe company for boarders



## Tfinder (Apr 24, 2012)

A few years ago my friend and I noticed our friends and ourselves sliding around and soaking through our shoes because none of us wanted to wear winter or hiking boots around campus and at ski areas. This inspired us to start a company that makes versatile shoes with the performance features of a purpose built hiking boot (waterproof/breathable membrane, lugged sole, etc.) and the style of a casual shoe. We put in 2 years of work developing the company and our designs and now we're ready for mass production.

Our project is now on the crowd-funding site Kickstarter.com to generate the money for mass production. We are offering a bunch of rewards for pledges including pre-ordering the shoes at the wholesale price of $75. They will retail for $120-$140 so this is a really good deal for fully waterproof shoes.

We started Forsake for our fellow skiers and snowboarders so check out our video and get yourself some shoes!
FORSAKE: Waterproof Outdoor Sneakers by FORSAKE — Kickstarter


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This skirts right on the edge of spamvertising. I'm giving it a tentative pass because a) the shoes actually look pretty good, and b) they'd be useful for skateboarding as well. But pledging funds for a startup? Sketchyyyyyyy.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no offense intended Donutz, but you need to check your judgement - this is 100% SPAM. first post and you come on here begging for startup $$.... give me a fucking break. SCAMverising...

oh yea, that and google 'snow skate shoes' and see how several established skate companies have already beat you to it



BAN THIS FOO!!!!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Although I think this is borderline spamvertising, AFAIK Kickstarter doesn't fund the project unless the minimum is met, so it's like an assurance contract. If not enough money is pledged, then you get your money back and the project doesn't get anything. I think.


----------



## mjcutri (Jan 5, 2012)

Donutz said:


> This skirts right on the edge of spamvertising. I'm giving it a tentative pass because a) the shoes actually look pretty good, and b) they'd be useful for skateboarding as well. But pledging funds for a startup? Sketchyyyyyyy.


Yeah, especially because he just joined and this is his first post...:thumbsdown:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to put up a kickstarter pledge so you can give me your moniez and I can rule the interwebzors


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

internet begging, now on sbf!


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

spamvertising ):
waterproofing is good idea but they're hella ugly


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

OP, you can make a video introducing this project (there's a sticky post about this rule, somewhere). Then you might get a little better reception around here.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> no offense intended Donutz, but you need to check your judgement - this is 100% SPAM. first post and you come on here begging for startup $$.... give me a fucking break. SCAMverising...


Maybe, but the feeding frenzy can be pretty entertaining...


----------



## Tfinder (Apr 24, 2012)

First of all this is not a scam. Kickstarter is an established and well known crowd-funding platform. You can read about how it works here. david z is correct, you only get charged if the project meets its goal and therefore has the money to follow through with the rewards. I posted a thread on this forum because we are directly targeting snowsports enthusiasts and the shoes will only be available at this wholesale price while the project is on kickstarter. We have been getting positive responses from other forums such as reddit snowboarding, so I am attempting to expand our reach, generate more attention for the project, and offer this deal to more people. Watch the video on the kickstarter page and if you don't like the idea don't pledge. 

As for the snowskate shoe reference, these are much different. Snowskate shoes have insulation in addition to waterproofing so they can pretty much only be worn in the winter. These shoes are designed to be worn year round. These also have features that make them much more proficient in the outdoors such as genuine leather (instead of the fake stuff on snowskate shoes), a lugged sole, cushioning midsole, and composite shank.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i still say if you want a bit more support you're going to have to put together a video. 1-2 minutes should do. If you're serious about your business, you might already have one. Introduce yourself and the project and why it needs support. Then it will be obvious to anyone that you're not a spammer.

Cheers


----------



## Tfinder (Apr 24, 2012)

Here you go:


----------



## Tfinder (Apr 24, 2012)

well that didn't work: Forsake on Kickstarter - YouTube


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Spam? Perhaps
Scam? No way, Kickstarter is legit.
Absolutely absurd that they are looking for $225k to get this off the ground? Yup

You should be able to get this going with a hell of a lot less than that. Get some prototypes done somewhere without a minimum order, work on the branding etc for the $50k that you are at and then go back out and find direct investors. 

I actually think they look pretty good. Best of luck guys.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

There was a thread on a car forum i frequent (thecarlounge) about a kickstarts program for a rally documentary. Great reception there, because he already had most of it finished, was using his own equipment (scarlet red one camera, legit as fck). This is basically begging for money to start a company imo. Shoes are ugly as well.


----------



## Tfinder (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know how, but apparently this is unclear. The shoes are completely developed and ready to be made. The money raised from the kickstarter campaign will be used only to manufacture the shoes (this is all broken down on the page), which will then be given to the people that pledged. Every kickstarter project raises money to make some thing, and then gives that something to the people that pledged. I'm sure the rally documentary worked the same way: give money to help make the movie in exchange for a copy of it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Tfinder said:


> Every kickstarter project raises money to make some thing, and then gives that something to the people that pledged.


So it's like a massive group buy?!? 

Still not getting it. If I'm helping start a company I want shares in that company, not shoes.

Just my $0.02 of course...


----------



## Tfinder (Apr 24, 2012)

Kickstarter calls it "crowd-funding".

I met met up with some friends last weekend and shot a few promo videos. Check out the Thurston enjoying a rainy day!


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

I am confused by the last shot of the video... where the shoes hit the floor and a noticeable amount of water pours out from the inside of the shoe... they didn't look that waterproof... are you saying the guy jumping in the puddles had completely dry feet afterwards (I'm skeptical because it would still drip in from the top). 

I would suggest editing the video to make the waterproofness of the shoes more explicitly obvious.


----------

